# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: نمایش فایلهایی با فرمت Tif

## skmkh6056

من از یه دستگاه اسکنر خاصی استفاده میکنم که خروجی آن Tif میباشد. برای نمایش آن در برنامه چه کاری باید انجام دهم. ممنون از راهنماییتون.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

از Able Fax Tif View استفاده کن - TIF فرمت فایلهای صفحه های فکس هست - کامپوننت Able Fax Tif View رو از اینجا دانلود کن :

http://www.torry.net/apps/editors/gr...faxtifview.zip

----------


## Hsimple11

از ImageEx هم می توانید استفاده کنید.

----------


## skmkh6056

> از ImageEx هم می توانید استفاده کنید.


سلام
از کجا باید دانلودش کنم. نتونستم پیداش کنم. ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## skmkh6056

> از Able Fax Tif View استفاده کن - TIF فرمت فایلهای صفحه های فکس هست - کامپوننت Able Fax Tif View رو از اینجا دانلود کن :
> 
> http://www.torry.net/apps/editors/gr...faxtifview.zip


سلام
ممنون و تشکر
دانلودش کردم ولی چطوری تو دلفی ازش استفاده کنم را نمیدونم. لطفا راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

از کامپونت microsoft web browser هم می تونی استفاده کنی من چک کردم جواب داد

----------


## Pr0grammer

نرم افزار KDImage Editor هم اینکار رو میکنه! علاوه بر نمایش میتونید فایل رو ویرایش هم کنی!
اگه خواستیش به من PM بده! نمی دونم همراه با ک.ر.کش میشه اینجا گذاشت یا نه؟! جزء موارد وارز محسوب میشه؟ اگه نه که جناب کشاورز بفرمائن من بزارم براتون!

----------

